# 10x50



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> I’m the clown who invented 8X50. The NBA itself even acknowledged that back in the summer of 2008.
> 
> I’m the jerk who was prepared to bury the Mavs if they failed to get to 9X50 last year. (They did not fail, but you can read about my rip-job preparation last spring here.)
> 
> ...


Hopefully there will be a championship to show for... finally.


----------

